# My Seaking won't let me release it



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 8, 2008)

Somehow, I have a Seaking that won't stay away from me.

I was clearing out my boxes the other day, and my Seaking, Kingsley, Will not be released. Everytime I try to it says "Kingsley came back. Was it worried about you?" It's level 50, but I don't think that has any significant meaning to this.

Why the hell won't it stay dead? "shoots" ^_^


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

Hm, that is odd. Does it have any hms? I think that might be something to do with it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

It knows Surf and Waterfall.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

Do any other pokemon know those hms? [/stupid question]


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

Yes... I think (though I'm not sure) that that happens now and then. I think once I was releasing a friend's Ruby party (but not saving after XD) and his Wailord just would not stay away.

Or maybe I dreamt it.


----------



## Flazeah (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

I didn't know that it was possible for a Pokémon to come back after you released it. o.O I guess that's pretty useful in cases where people do it by accident, but uh, anyway.

 I'd suggest that you just keep trying or something, but if I were in your position, I might feel compelled to actually keep it, since it keeps coming back. x3 Yeah, yeah, you might say it's just data, but it's adorably adamant data.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

Or just put it away in the PC and never use it, until it starts to hate you and will run off quite happily...


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

If it's the only remaining Pokémon that knows a certain HM, it won't leave.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*



Flazeah said:


> I didn't know that it was possible for a Pokémon to come back after you released it. o.O I guess that's pretty useful in cases where people do it by accident, but uh, anyway.
> 
> I'd suggest that you just keep trying or something, but if I were in your position, I might feel compelled to actually keep it, since it keeps coming back. *x3 Yeah, yeah, you might say it's just data, but it's adorably adamant data.*


Well said. Anyways does that really happen I never came across a problem like that. Well it may like you so much, Just keep it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

I guess I'll have to. Kingsley, the Seaking who never left (even after around 7 attempts) shall be trained untill he is special to me.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

I think you might have missed my post?

Regardless, keep him if you want to.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*

I didn't miss your post, which is why he will be kept. I can't be bothered to make a HM slave at the moment.





Yay Kingsley!


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How Peculiar...*



Kai said:


> I didn't miss your post, which is why he will be kept. I can't be bothered to make a HM slave at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------

